# New AMR online app??? Rancho/Riverside



## mike1390 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys and gals anyone have experience with this new online application from AMR maybe the guys from Rancho/Riverside can help on this one. What do I do next? I sent it in will I hear back or do I have to schedule a test day? sent one for rancho,riverside, and palm springs. Any feedback from those places for medics? what kind of shifts? pay? anything would be awesome.I need to get out of LA lol.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you thought about going north to Kern County? Great companies, all 911 and an awesome environment for paramedics to work. All the areas are single-medic with aggressive protocols.

As far as the application goes, I would call a recruiter or their HR department and do a follow-up in a couple days. I have been applying for jobs in Texas left and right and have found that calling is the best way to get a response.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 22, 2011)

Im actually in kern county FDs hiring process so I have looked into HALL but am confused cause you need a kern card but the only way to get that is to have a 10 shift with a provider?? and dont you have to live within so many miles of kern?


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2011)

I just did apps too, Riverside, PS, and redlands. For basic though. And I did a test before for hemet, so hopefully I don't gotta do it again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Hey guys and gals anyone have experience with this new online application from AMR maybe the guys from Rancho/Riverside can help on this one. What do I do next? I sent it in will I hear back or do I have to schedule a test day? sent one for rancho,riverside, and palm springs. Any feedback from those places for medics? what kind of shifts? pay? anything would be awesome.I need to get out of LA lol.



Shifts will either be 12 hour shifts or 24 hour shifts. Pay depends on if it's union or non union.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 23, 2011)

online app goes to a holding area till they are needed. if you want someone to actually look at it call the rancho division, they handle all the so cal HR. talk to Jessica Sandoval, she is the regions HR manager, she will beable to tell you what to do and how long the wait list is.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2011)

Agreed with socalmedic.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool thanks guys just got the follow up Email about taking the test. Any info on the test? Is it big in one area? Med math?EKG? Meds?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Cool thanks guys just got the follow up Email about taking the test. Any info on the test? Is it big in one area? Med math?EKG? Meds?



I'm honestly not sure about the medic test. For the EMT test it was alot like the national test. So it's probably the same for medic. 

Also some divisions will have skills testing and some divisions won't have skills testing.


----------



## SURFINOC85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Mike1390, I work in the Rancho division as a medic. Its a great place for experience as a medic, good protocols a lot better than LA and OC having worked in those counties before. As far as pay goes it sucks but the experience like I said is good. You can work 12 or 24 hour shifts. As a medic you will be partnered with an EMT. Entry test was pretty easy; mostly scenario based, there a some EKG strips, and a med math question. If you have any more questions feel free to ask them I'll answer them the best I can.


----------



## SURFINOC85 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mike1390 sent you a PM


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the rancho info what about riverside, and palm springs? hows the pay? this is my biggest issue due to the fact that I wouldn't want to commute to work 1 1/2 hrs plus, just for a dollar more than what I make now ya know? Again thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 25, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> thanks for the rancho info what about riverside, and palm springs? hows the pay? this is my biggest issue due to the fact that I wouldn't want to commute to work 1 1/2 hrs plus, just for a dollar more than what I make now ya know? Again thanks for all the info guys.



Palm Springs EMTs start at $10.21 an hour. So for medics I would take a rough guess around 16 an hour. Riverside is union so the pay is higher but you won't get double time and have to pay union dues so the pay equals out.


----------

